# [SOLVED] Brak polskich znaków

## Marcin

W konsoli oraz w trybie graficznym (KDE) zamiast polskich znaków: ą,ś,ż,ź,ę,ń mam puste kwadraty (ł,ó,ć są wyświetlane normalnie). Na klawiaturze mogę pisać polskie znaki, ale są one wyświetlane w postaci pustych kwadratów. Nie wiem co robić. Proszę o pomoc i z góry dziękuję.Last edited by Marcin on Thu Dec 28, 2006 7:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kurak

ustawles sobie w /etc/conf.d/ w plikach consolefonts i keymaps? confolefonts zmien na lat2-16, w keymaps zmien z en na pl:)

----------

## Marcin

Zrobiłem tak jak napisałeś, ale dalej to samo (keymaps miałem już ustawione). Myślę, że może to być brak polskich czcionek, ale nie wiem jak je zainstalować.

----------

## kurak

jak to zmieniles to najlepiej uruchom ponownie komputer, co do polskich czcionek 

```
emerge corefonts
```

----------

## Marcin

Wpisałem 

```
emerge corefonts
```

 i ponownie uruchomiłem komputer. Częściowo pomogło, na stronach www mam już polskie znaki  :Smile:  , ale w konsoli i w KDE nadal mam puste kwadraty.

----------

## psycepa

a howto dot. polonizacji systemu z przyklejonego watku Polish FAQ czytales ?

----------

## Marcin

Tak, czytałem Polish FAQ. Rozwiązałem już mój problem: zmieniłem wyświetlane czcionki z Sans Serif na Nimbus Sans L, a czcionkę maszynową(Konsola) z Monospace na Andale Mono. Domyśnie ustawione czcionki nie miały polskich znaków. Teraz wszytskie litery wyświetlają się poprawnie. Dzięki za pomoc.

----------

## munkifunek

A mozesz napisac gdzie to zmieniles?? http://szablony.freeware.info.pl/kodowanie.htmlLast edited by munkifunek on Mon Aug 26, 2019 12:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Marcin

Ustawienie czcionek (w KDE):

menu "K" --> Ustawienia --> Wygląd i motywy --> Czcionki

----------

